

Steve Jobs Watched iPhone 4S Launch Live From Home - sidwyn
http://www.cultofmac.com/121999/steve-jobs-watched-iphone-4s-launch-from-death-bed/

======
frou_dh
That's a creepy article. We don't need to know what their "source" thinks Jobs
was eating at the time.

------
skeletonjelly
I still can't believe he passed the day after the presentation. At a loss for
words

